# New and Need help



## myhealth (May 26, 2010)

Hi, I am new to any kind of board like this.

I am looking for help pertaining to some lab results:

T4-7.1
TSH-1.37
Free T4-.74

I have been to my doctors and they checked this. My mother had her thyroid removed, my grandmother had slight hypo thyroid and my father as well.

In 2 months 3 weeks I have gained 3olbs.

I have been checked for fibroids and have none however my ovaries are shrinking but the doctor says this happens.

I am 40 years old and for the most part have been healthy. My obgyn said I have normal ranges, I went to an endrocrinolgist and he said that when you hit 40 you just gain weight, come on really that much in a short time span?

My eating habits, exercise and lifestyle haven't changed with the exception of more stress.

I have night sweats and can feel the water retention in my body. I am emotional, but this I think is due to the fact of the quick weight gain.

my blood pressure goes from low 111/68 to 134/78 which may not seem unusual for many, but throughout life I have maintained at 110/65 on all physicals even when I was pregnant.

I choke sometimes throughout the day and feel as though my throat is tight and the doctor told me I might have sinus In 40 years I have never had a sinus infection nor an allergy.

Somebody please help me out!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the forum.

Due to the fact that symptoms of both hyperthyroidism and hypothyroidism 
are non-specific and can be mimicked by other conditions, we need to go by thyroid levels. To go by thyroid levels we need to know your Labs reference range for them. Not only that, would need a FT-3 level at the same draw to complete the whole thyroid scenario.

Did your doctor put you through thorough and extensive test to figure out your symptoms possible causes. This needs to be done to rule them out before stating (blaming) thyroid. My doctor did this and a wise doctor he was.

Sorry can't be more help but without all the thyroid levels and Labs reference ranges, I can't even take a guess.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

myhealth said:


> Hi, I am new to any kind of board like this.
> 
> I am looking for help pertaining to some lab results:
> 
> ...


It sounds suspiciously like you may have a thyroid situation. One way to clear all that up is to get some antibodies' tests run. And, as others have mentioned, the lab ranges would be most helpful.

Here are some suggested tests...............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Thyroids take the path of least resistance so even if you do not have a noticable goiter, it may be growing inward and bothering your throat. For that reason, I would suggest at the very least a sonogram, at the very best a radioactive uptake scan.

Welcome to the board. A lot of here know how you feel right now. Being validated is important. I heard that line about age ever since I was in my 30's. That always puzzled me; I never thought 30 was old. What a pithy excuse for a doctor.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Both these people gave you some wonderful information!! I believe the best thing for you is to combine both of them. Please repost your labs with the ranges (different labs = different ranges). It is imperative that you get checked out for other possible medical conditions as well. You'd HATE to be treated for a thyroid issue when in reality, that wasn't the true cause of your symptoms. This is most likely going to be a pain in the rear, but we are here for you!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Your lab tests appear normal. I have to agree with Hillary - it would be terrible to be treated for a non-existent thyroid disease.

Blood pressure varies throughout the day. Unless you can control all conditions, intrinsic and extrinsic [and I don't know anyone who can] your blood pressure will vary. Case in point: mine normall runs about 115/70. But during the power failure that wiped out my router and HiDef tc audio [thank you electric company!] earlier this week my BP shot to 155/85. Annoying life stuff can make it jump for a while.

Weight gain in a fact of life once you enter into midlife. A change to a more sedentary lifestyle can cause this, as well as a number of other things. Bloating can cause significant weight gain - MUCH more than what you've experienced.

It appears you are anxious about this. "Tight throat" has many causes, but is quite prevalent when people are very anxious about something. You DO indicate you have more stress.

Given the night sweats [anxiety? menopausal symptoms? other reasons?] I'd have your ob/gyn or family physician run and Estradiol-6 test, just to rule out. I"m assuming that a complete metabolic panel was run and there were no problems. If not, then now would be the time to run one, if only for a baseline and future reference.

I think it's worth your time to look at whatever is causing the stress in your life and learn how to manage it. Could be that in itself will help the BP to drop to normal and the throat tightness to stop.

Not all problems are thyroid! I wish you luck.


----------



## myhealth (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, thank you for all of your feedback.

here are my blood test results:

Anti-TPO 569 normal range (10.-35).
Anti-Thyroglobulin 49.4 normal range (20.-40).
Anti HBc IgM 2. normal (2-10.9)
Rapid TSH 2.65 normal range (.400-2.49)
Free T 4 (.975) normal range (.30-6.00)
Free T 3 (4.84) normal range (2.30-4.20)

Dianosis Hashimotos thyroiditis and low thyroid synthroid 50mg

Plus he is ordering ultrasound of thyroid due to my choking. The doctor said he was sorry to me thought menapause and etc. etc. I am glad that he did all the blood work even though his original comments were just rude.

Also, my Plasminogen Activ INHIB-1 AG was out of range for blood clotting 49 H normal is 4-43 NG/ML he has started me on 81mg of asprin then we will redraw on this. Has anyone ever had this happen?

Plus now he is checking surgar etc.

Thank you everyone


----------



## myhealth (May 26, 2010)

By the way, the advice on different blood labs different tests. My Dr. told me my first labs were ran from a lab using very old ref. Plus with all my symptoms he ran full screens including the Free T 3 and the Anti's I have to do more searching because I still don't even know what all this really means except they are out of range. He checked also

FSH
Total Testosterone
DHEA_SO4
CMV-Igm which needs retested????
Androstenedione
SHBG
Cortisol
Prolactin
HBsAg
Anti-HBc
Metobolic Panel with EGFR
CBC with Diff and PLT

he is waiting on some more and I had to go into his office yesterday to do more on vit D and sugar and the sythesis of the sugar?

I still don't have a handle on all this yet, but glad he is being very aggressive now!


----------

